# Viper 5101 Cranks but won't start



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post here so bear with me. My truck is a 2002 Chevy Silverado 1500 with the 5.3l motor. I had a Viper 5101 remote start installed last winter at my local Best Buy. Now I go to use it this winter and it will crank but not start. It does this 3 times before giving up. I took it to the store it was installed at and they programmed it to crank longer, which solved the issue for about 2 start cycles. I have an appointment tomorrow for them to look at it again and replace the hood pin switch as it has failed in only a year. I need some input as to what the issue could be. It is almost as if the truck starts then immediately dies. When I put the key in the ignition and press the remote start button it does not change the outcome. This is frustrating to me as I usually repair things myself. 

Some history on my truck, it has high miles(250k) but starts with the first crank just like a new vehicle does. The fuel pump and filter, starter, battery(800CCA), plugs and wires are all new within the last 2 years or so. I am almost certain that this is not an issue with my vehicle, but I would like some outside opinion prior to them telling me this (hinted at it last time).

Thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, the tech today hard wired in a tach wire instead of relying on the virtual tach and that seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

country1911 said:


> Well, the tech today hard wired in a tach wire instead of relying on the virtual tach and that seems to have solved the problem.


 Probably since it was new the unit unlearned the tach sense, some need to be hard wired some don't. Its kinda hit or mis, the fact that it worked fine before but stopped is puzzling. As it should have had the tach wired in to begin with.


----------

